# its raining a lot....



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and the river next to my house is getting close to the top...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

another one............................


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

better hold onto that kid before he floats away! a good part of the country is going to see alot of rain before the weekend is over


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

we are on 28hours of nonstop steady and sometimes pouring rain here in cary. Doesn't look like it's stopping anytime soon either.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow crazy pics bryan, get ready for more rain! Be safe out there!:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You could throw a **** in the water to stop it ,or just build a dam.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

hurricane= truck sales go down, boat sales go up.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

and fuel goes through the roof. gas at one station went up 45 cents last night. diesel however went down 4 cents at the same station.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Well it has not come over yet. there was a nice 3 or 4 hour break in the rain. Eric and a couple other friends came over and we had a empty the basement and get everything off the garage floor party. Then we went out and played in the water for a couple of hours. round 2 is just starting. they say we could get another 3" of rain. Dont worry, ill have plenty of pics. im stuck being up all night on river duty for the neighborhood. But i have a case of beer so i should be good.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

wow that is crazy, I wish you luck man and I hope everything will be ok


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

BNC SERVICES;584321 said:


> Well it has not come over yet. there was a nice 3 or 4 hour break in the rain. Eric and a couple other friends came over and we had a empty the basement and get everything off the garage floor party. Then we went out and played in the water for a couple of hours. round 2 is just starting. they say we could get another 3" of rain. Dont worry, ill have plenty of pics. im stuck being up all night on river duty for the neighborhood. But i have a case of beer so i should be good.


Let me know if you guys need to start packing sandbags. Ill come down to help.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

So i made a cool water level marker. it started at 0' at 2 am.

this was at 930am


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and this was at 11:15. its getting real close now....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

And another 6" at 12:30










and now its up against the rt 53 bridge, which maens our side of the river will start rising faster.










and its starting to go over across the street from me.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

And the best part...The fun begins. we are taking on water..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Does this mean you won't be cutting on Monday?

Well you better stop playing with your little buddy.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I got 2 buckets I can bring over!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

10 mins and no photo update?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow thats alot of rain.....guess the lawns will be nice and green after that drys out!


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

stroker79;584507 said:


> I got 2 buckets I can bring over!


Ive got a 15hp 3" pump. But your more than welcome to bring your buckets over.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I think your pump will work better.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Clapper&Company;584508 said:


> 10 mins and no photo update?


the river is holding steady right now. and its about done raining i hope. if you want more pics here http://bbncservices.com/pictures/water08/ these are all the pics ive taken so far. im going out in a little while to take some more since things are kind of set here. oh and that is not my pump in the pics, but it is basically the same. Those a**'s are upstream from us and pumping out there retention ponds into the river. We now have the village on there a**'s.


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

wow thank god i live up on a hill, that is some crazy stuff there


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

Hope the worst is over for you! Looks like that was a pretty close call. Stay safe, and good luck.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow thats alot of water bryan....hope all is well!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for the pics!

How is every thing now?


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

grandview;584078 said:


> You could throw a **** in the water to stop it ,or just build a dam.


you mean, like a second base man, short hair cut, ford ranger, khaki pants, rainbow..............cause if you do, that's funny


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by grandview
> You could throw a **** in the water to stop it ,or just build a dam.


How will these stop water?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Woohoo! Yesterday was a good one! Where exactly do you live? I signed a lease for a house right off Warrenville Rd today. Nice house on an acre with what I figure is space for at least 5 vehicles... Too bad I sold my pickup. I don't know if you're familiar, but I live in the apartments at Washington and Bailey now. Nice neighborhood... Anyway, I hope things didn't get much worse. I spent the whole day driving around looking at the flooding. I even put on a ponch and took the girlfirend's scooter out for a while. Those things are like urban dirtbikes! It was awesome.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Man, you took a lotta pics. I went out and forgot the camera. Oh well. Looking through the pics reminded me of something: TURN YOUR HEADLIGHTS ON WHEN IT'S RAINING! I mean, not you, but people seem to forget that. I don't understand it.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

Yea spent the rest of the day pumping water, then went to a friends house and had a few drinks.never had more than 2' of water in the basement, kept pumping it out. the river has probably dropped about 5' today but the water is still slowly coming in. took a few more pictures. they are at the end of the list. they are pics of where one of the levies on the dupage river broke through where they were working on the bridge.

http://bbncservices.com/pictures/water08/


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

affekonig;585076 said:


> Woohoo! Yesterday was a good one! Where exactly do you live? I signed a lease for a house right off Warrenville Rd today. Nice house on an acre with what I figure is space for at least 5 vehicles... Too bad I sold my pickup. I don't know if you're familiar, but I live in the apartments at Washington and Bailey now. Nice neighborhood... Anyway, I hope things didn't get much worse. I spent the whole day driving around looking at the flooding. I even put on a ponch and took the girlfirend's scooter out for a while. Those things are like urban dirtbikes! It was awesome.


I live on lacy, basically ogden and main street. where on warrenville rd? I know that whole road.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

here are a couple of pics from when if flooded back in 96'. The water came up higher after these pics were taken but i was to busy to take more. they are kind of crappy cause i had to scan them but you get the idea.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

and here is the only pictures i can find of what the creek looks like normally..

http://www.remembering-lisle.com/Lisle Bridge.htm


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Ah, the storm of 96. I remember riding my bike down the street with water over my handlebars. The house is in Warrenville on Warren Rd (just west of Al's Pizza). I google mapped it and it's 1.9 miles from work. Nice.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

When all that rain was coming down did you go to the submarine races with the gf?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I went by your house yesterday. I was on my way to drop dinner off for my girlfriend at work, and I noticed Lacy basically borders her building. She works at the emergency vet on Ogden. So I dropped the food off and cruised down the street. Do you live at the dead end? I was looking for a Bronco and I didn't see one, but I did see a blue Dodge with ultramount brackets on it. I was on a white Harley around 6pm if you happened to notice.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice pics, i remember in the june of 06 when we got flooded pretty good here in most of ny... all the bridges were closed, main roads shut down.. my buddys uncle is a New York State Trooper and they assigned him to watch Hinckley Reservoir because they were afraid it was going to hold, they did an evacuation of a lot of the towns to the south of it down the valley. always pretty fun and amazing to watch but the clean up sucks :realmad:


----------

